# g01fer41ife DIY Sprayer



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Starting this thread in order to update and get assistance and ideas on my sprayer build. I have already started it and have order a ton of parts for it based off of @wardconnor building and @Reel Low Dad. I will update with pictures of my progress to date so far. I have a 10 gallon tank and a 3 nozzle boom. I have a few adjustments that I already plan to make. I read the post about pumps and getting the PSI to the correct level for spraying approximately 1 gallon per 1,000 sq ft. I am looking at getting this pump:

https://www.amazon.com/Everflo-Diaphragm-Pump-Boxed-Ports/dp/B00KM7QW8U?th=1

Also, I have to come up with a solution on getting my nozzles up to 20" when the tank is tilted forward as if I was spraying. Right now they are down to 18.5" so I will come up with some sort of risers in order to get it where I want the nozzles to be at 20" as recommended by several people on here. More pictures to follow but here is a sample of where I have it as of today.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks great! I assume that you used conduit and a pipe bender could get you to the correct height.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Found some specialty washers at Lowe's to use as risers to get the boom raised and the nozzles at 20" off the ground. Got almost all the parts but the pump and battery in. Expecting those in the next few days and then begin the rest of the assembly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks great ! Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think mounting the nozzles at 20 inches off the ground is completely necessary. I think the ideal ratio of height to width is 1:1. So if your nozzles are mounted 18.5 inches high and 18.5 inches wide, you should be all set


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

anthonybilotta said:


> Looks great ! Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think mounting the nozzles at 20 inches off the ground is completely necessary. I think the ideal ratio of height to width is 1:1. So if your nozzles are mounted 18.5 inches high and 18.5 inches wide, you should be all set


Agree.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

I am a very visual person so I drew this up for those who are also visual people. This is the assembly and flow for all the parts needed to build your own sprayer. (Battery and boom drawing in progress)


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Finally got around to putting my connections on the sprayer last night. Little nerving trying to figure out where I wanted to drill my holes in the tank in order to get everything attached but this is what I came up with, hopefully this will work and not have any issues. Still waiting on the rest of the parts and still trying to figure out how I want to mount a battery.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

After looking at my sprayer over and over feeling like I forgot something I realized I forgot to put a ball valve going to the boom. I will add that at a later time in order to run agitation only if needed. Any ideas on mounting a battery are welcomed! Also what batteries have people purchased and what switches?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I think I would try to fab up a mount on that bottom cross piece above the axle and I think most people get something like a 35 mah deep cycle battery.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I used a toggle switch from my old pull sprayer zip tied to the handle.

Battery is a Duracell 12v 14ah. A little overkill but it works well, it's a 9lb battery.

https://www.batteriesplus.com/productdetails/battery/sla-sealed-lead-acid/12/wkdc12=14nb


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

For my fish finder on my kayak, I bought the cheapest 12V "deer feeder" battery at a local sporting goods store. It's rated 7Ah to 9Ah, but it's only $20 and I can run my Humminbird 798ci color sidescan for weeks on a single charge.

https://www.amazon.com/12-volt-deer-feeder-battery/s?k=12+volt+deer+feeder+battery


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

How is everyone charging their sprayer battery? @Reel Low Dad @wardconnor @Ware


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g01fer41ife said:


> How is everyone charging their sprayer battery? @Reel Low Dad @wardconnor @Ware


Battery Tender Jr


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks @Ware I plan on getting that one!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Finally figured out how to put the battery on. I was in RuralKing this morning browsing around and found a battery tray for $6 so I bought it to see if I could line up the holes. I had to end up drilling 2 holes and started off with it level with the tank. This made the sprayer top heavy so I moved it down to the bottom bar above the axel @coreystooks in order to lower the COG.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

good call with the battery location. that will be heavy enough up top with a full tank!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Trying to pick a switch to use and trying to figure out what the right one is. I have the Northstar 5.5GPM pump that is rated for 17 amps, do I need a switch above 17 amps? What is everyone else using for their handlebar switches? @Ware @Reel Low Dad @OD on Grass @wardconnor


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g01fer41ife said:


> Trying to pick a switch to use and trying to figure out what the right one is. I have the Northstar 5.5GPM pump that is rated for 17 amps, do I need a switch above 17 amps? What is everyone else using for their handlebar switches? @Ware @Reel Low Dad @OD on Grass @wardconnor


I bought this off amazon,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JKPRWMK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I wired it up to test and it works fine, but I am a little concerned because the wire gauge is pitiful. Probably only 20 gauge at best. The manufacturer of my pump (and yours from what I hear) recommends a minimum of 14 gauge wire, so I think I will try to find something that fits those specs. The switch bursting into flames while spraying wouldnt be cool.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What's your total material cost so far?


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> What's your total material cost so far?


I will be right at $400 when I'm all done with it.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

gm560 said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to pick a switch to use and trying to figure out what the right one is. I have the Northstar 5.5GPM pump that is rated for 17 amps, do I need a switch above 17 amps? What is everyone else using for their handlebar switches? @Ware @Reel Low Dad @OD on Grass @wardconnor
> ...


Yeah, that is what I am trying to avoid haha. And make sure I get one that is spec'd out to the right needs for my pump and battery.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

gm560 said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to pick a switch to use and trying to figure out what the right one is. I have the Northstar 5.5GPM pump that is rated for 17 amps, do I need a switch above 17 amps? What is everyone else using for their handlebar switches? @Ware @Reel Low Dad @OD on Grass @wardconnor
> ...


I used a cheap Amazon switch on mine and the wiring did literally catch on fire while spraying. Had a whole tank of insecticide left too. I switched to a more robust switch from Lowe's.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

adgattoni said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > g01fer41ife said:
> ...


Can you post a picture and link to the one you have? I found a 12V 16A switch on amazon. Wondering if that would do it.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

g01fer41ife said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


 there are a lot of options on amazon for 15 and 20amp automotive switches having spade terminals. Just run your own spade connectors and 14awg wire. Some of the ones with pigtail wires don't specify the gauge.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Ended up going with an option recommended by @coreystooks and fabricated a way to put it on the handlebar using a tee jet clamp. Going to solidify the makeup once I get everything together and test it. Also added a shutoff going to the boom so I can use it for agitation and got part of my nozzles and my pressure gauge installed.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

g01fer41ife said:


> Ended up going with an option recommended by @coreystooks and fabricated a way to put it on the handlebar using a tee jet clamp. Going to solidify the makeup once I get everything together and test it. Also added a shutoff going to the boom so I can use it for agitation and got part of my nozzles and my pressure gauge installed.


coming along great. Excellent idea mounting the switch like that


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > Ended up going with an option recommended by @coreystooks and fabricated a way to put it on the handlebar using a tee jet clamp. Going to solidify the makeup once I get everything together and test it. Also added a shutoff going to the boom so I can use it for agitation and got part of my nozzles and my pressure gauge installed.
> ...


Thank you, I was trying to figure out a way to do it. I happened to have an extra one of those and thought hey let's see what happens. I'll probably go back and JB Weld the washer to the clamp so it doesn't move around.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

g01fer41ife said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


It was just a random one off the shelf. It appeared to have thicker gauge wiring and the switch actuation felt more solid so I just went with it.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

adgattoni said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


Gotcha, I picked one up and bought some 14 gauge wire myself and just made one that would go up to 20 amps so that I don't risk a fire (risking one anyways with me putting everything together but we will see how it goes :lol: )


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Does anyone have a good iPhone app they use in order to track their walking speed while spraying?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I mounted a bicycle speedometer from Walmart on mine. Used some zip ties and a Perforated steel bar.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Got my sprayer finished and took it out for a spin today. Sprayed outrider/Celsius combo to rid my lawn of some pesky weeds. Also fighting some crabgrass that I am hand pulling for now. I will post pictures of the finished product soon, have a few things left to do cosmetic wise.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Final product! Loving it so far!! Sprayed with it twice, PGR and Celsius/Outrider. Going to put something in front of the battery to keep chemicals off it and finish Velcro strapping the wires and then it will be completely finished.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

That looks great! Glad it's working out well for you


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 23, 2020)

g01fer41ife said:


> I am a very visual person so I drew this up for those who are also visual people. This is the assembly and flow for all the parts needed to build your own sprayer. (Battery and boom drawing in progress)


This a GREAT! It made the parts list make way more sense. Quick question about the pressure regulator. If you have a 60PSI pump and the gauge reads 40PSI, is that 40PSI going to the boom with the other 20PSI going to agitation? Or is it flipped?


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

The_Beast said:


> g01fer41ife said:
> 
> 
> > I am a very visual person so I drew this up for those who are also visual people. This is the assembly and flow for all the parts needed to build your own sprayer. (Battery and boom drawing in progress)
> ...


The 40psi goes into the boom and the other 20psi is sent to the tank for agitation.


----------

